# Gmail options



## sravan (Apr 10, 2008)

In my Gmail, under quick contacts there are no options like sign into AIM,invisible
what i have to do?


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 10, 2008)

You are looking at wrong place, check in Chat.
here is a screenshot for you, which would help find it
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/14967_ggac0/gmail.png


----------



## sravan (Apr 10, 2008)

I dont find any chat label
check the screen shot


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 10, 2008)

sravan said:


> I dont find any chat label
> check the screen shot


Hmmm, strange!
you useing Gmail at your domain?


----------



## sravan (Apr 11, 2008)

no
It's a normal id.
In the same system,my friend is getting all options in his account


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 11, 2008)

are you using newer version of Gmail?


----------



## sravan (Apr 12, 2008)

I am in standard with chat mode.
How to know the version i am using? How to upgrade to newer version?


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 12, 2008)

sravan said:


> I am in standard with chat mode.
> How to know the version i am using? How to upgrade to newer version?


*googlesystem.blogspot.com/2007/10/gmails-new-version-is-now-available.html


----------



## sravan (Apr 12, 2008)

I found the solution
Just change the language to English(US)


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 12, 2008)

Good


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 14, 2008)

disable chat?
*mail.google.com/support/bin/static...er.cs&problem=bugflow&selected=bugflow_chat13


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 15, 2008)

by disabling chat, you will be appear *offline*


----------



## boosters (Apr 15, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> by disabling chat, you will be appear *offline*



don't go his advice, check the signature.


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 15, 2008)

Thats a disclaimer


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 22, 2008)

ax3 said:


> bt gmail doesnt show the size of mail in ur inbox .... that bugs me a lot .... coz somtimes ppl do send lotta images & i endup waiting 4 all images 2 download when ur connection is almost dead .....


Ask the Gmail experts




> The Gmail Help Discussion Group is an interactive user forum where Gmail users communicate with one another. You can get quick and easy access to information for troubleshooting technical problems, share your wealth of experience with other users, get a fellow user's perspective on something that is confusing you, or just stay up to date with Gmail -- all through this community forum.


Gmail Help Discussion Group


----------

